# Benefits from upgrading stem/handlebars?



## aaronaaron23 (May 2, 2010)

I have an older bike, carbon fiber frame and dura ace components. However, I have an older quill type metal stem with metal (aluminum) thinner handlebars, a weird size like 24-25mm.

I was thinking about, to save some weight (bike weight just under 18lbs without pedals as it is), getting an adapter and changing my stem/handlebars to an Easton EC() stem and Zipp SL 31.8mm handlebars.

I understand that the weight will likely be a bit less, but are there other benefits to the upgrade? I'm not sure I know the benefits of having larger diameter handlebars.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

aaronaaron23 said:


> I have an older bike, carbon fiber frame and dura ace components. However, I have an older quill type metal stem with metal (aluminum) thinner handlebars, a weird size like 24-25mm.
> 
> I was thinking about, to save some weight (bike weight just under 18lbs without pedals as it is), getting an adapter and changing my stem/handlebars to an Easton EC() stem and Zipp SL 31.8mm handlebars.
> 
> I understand that the weight will likely be a bit less, but are there other benefits to the upgrade? I'm not sure I know the benefits of having larger diameter handlebars.


Save your money.

Adaptor added in, the weight savings will be quite small, and not anything that'll change performance or perception. 

Nominally, larger diameter handelbars are a bit stiffer. Whether or not you consider that a good thing is subject to interpretation, and the addition of the adaptor into the mix throws into question whether it'd really net out that way in any case.


----------



## aaronaaron23 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

You might find a new handlebar that fits your hands better or try a different width. A good way to do it is to find a bike shop that does fittings. They usually have a ton of handlebars to use on the fitup so you can handle all kinds and see what feels good in your hand. Different brands/styles will change your reach as much as a different length stem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Unless you're dissatisfied with the bend, width or drop leave it as it is. Quill stems are superior to Ahead Set style,


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

even if the threadless was stiffer, it would not add enough to overall "performance" to be worth the trouble. If you want a bit beefier bars for comfort that MIGHT be an option but would most likely require a new threaded stem. You could always put a second wrap of tape on them.?


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Recently Made The Swap*

A couple of weeks ago I traded out the quill stem for an adapter, thomson post, and oversize ritchey bars. I need a 130mm stem and the old setup was very flexy. The adapter and new stem/bar combo is much stiffer and to be honest, I like it better...purely subjective of course.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

for the handlebar question, I recently upgraded mine to a carbon/ergo style bar and it really does feel better in stiffness and vibration compared my old aluminum one.. Not worth the weight savings/cost, but for comfort it definitely was.


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

I just swapped out my old quill stem and handlebar for a new getup with a stem adapter (using my existing headset). For all the comments about the weight difference being negligible, I weighed everything before and after and the weight savings was fairly substantial in bike terms... Though if you have a bicycle that light to begin with the weight savings would likely be less (you have less to "lose"). And of course with a stem adapter you still maintain the height adjustability of a quill stem.

Total investment= $100
Weight saved= 295g/10.5oz
Pride of ownership= Highly subjective... I like it so far but haven't actually RIDDEN it yet because of the weather.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Get the adapter, but don't install it yet. Just keep it in case of the epidemic where quill stems are either entirely phased out, or become expensive rarities. From what I observe, there's more selection with threadless stems regarding length and angle, although the range of adjustment for a quill stem is comparable. 

The selection of handlebars seem to be shifting to OS as well. The adapter will be handy at some point in time when the components fail, and selection turns out to be very limited.

But for weight savings, no. Stiffness, maybe, although my threadless adaptor setup on my hybrid doesn't feel so much more compared to the previous quill setup. Just got the lower angle I wanted (threaded 1-1/8' selection is very limited).


----------

